# Server erreichbar - Webseite nicht.



## marvinlol (14. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe momentan das Problem, dass mein Webserver online ist, ich aber keinen Zurgiff auf die Webinhalte habe. d.h.:

Ich kann Sachen auf den Server hochladen und sie bearbeiten. Wenn ich sie mir jetzt im Browser anschauen will bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:


```
Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
Der Server unter www.lalalalalala.net konnte nicht gefunden werden.
```

Ich kann den Server nicht anpingen (cmd/ping url-link.net).
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber phpMyAdmin oder Confixx aufrufen.

Für mich sind das wiedersprüche in sich. 
Das verrückteste ist, dass der großteil meiner Kollegen die Seite nicht öffnen können. Einer hingegen kann sie öffnen.
Da simmt doch was nicht. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2009)

Moin,

wie lange ist die Domain denn schon registriert ?

Es dauert schon ein bissl, bis alle DNS über die nötigen Infos verfügen, da kann es gut sein, dass ein Kollege dort schon zugreifen kann, wenn er einen anderen DNS nutzt.


----------



## marvinlol (15. August 2009)

Naja..es funktioniert bestimmt schon über ein Jahr. Von jetzt auf gleich ging es nicht mehr.

Das komische ist ja, dass einer die Seite sehen kann. Der rest aber nicht. 
Es ist aber auch immer der Gleiche. Total komisch.


----------

